# Connecting New molding to existing crown molding



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Has anyone ever connected new molding to existing molding? 
I located the same kind of molding that is currently up around to top of my kitchen cabinets and I want to use it through the house. But how do I disconnect the existing molding that is up there without damaging it, so I can cut the angles to connect the new molding? Is this just a loss cause and I should just redo the whole thing? I'm just trying to reduce work and trying to match the paint to the cabinets. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

hard to say without seeing it....sometimes its glued and nailed. if nailed only and you can carefully get under it without scarring things up and pry it up sometimes the finish nails will pull throught the moulding and then you can just pull the nails with a cats paw.... probably be better to just replace it all in the long run. good luck


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

If you are connecting to an inside corner, You can cope the new molding to fit against the old molding without removing anything.

If it isn't an inside corner, you could cut it in place but it could be a little difficult but I have done it before. It will be easier if you can just do a straight cut. I use a rotary cutout tool to do this (think of Dremel on steriods or small router) with a straight edge.

The third option is to use a transition piece. It would be a decorative block that goes between the old molding and new molding. You see them a lot in the corners when the wall isn't square. You could make some smaller ones to hide the joint and you would put several over the new run to make things look it was meant to be that way.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Molding*

If you try to salvage it sometimes it pays off to take a razor knife and score the joint to cut calking or the finish whether it's paint or urethane. Sometimes paint will actually get in the joint and act as an adhesive, if you don't cut it chances are you will pull some wood off either on the trim or the cabinet. Look for nails in the miter joints and a lot of trim guys use 26 gauge staples that are real hard to see. I usually cut first and then try to wiggle the trim and see if it will move then get a thin bar under it and cross your fingers. Patience is the key word.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

GT11 said:


> If you are connecting to an inside corner, You can cope the new molding to fit against the old molding without removing anything.
> 
> If it isn't an inside corner, you could cut it in place but it could be a little difficult but I have done it before. It will be easier if you can just do a straight cut. I use a rotary cutout tool to do this (think of Dremel on steriods or small router) with a straight edge.
> 
> The third option is to use a transition piece. It would be a decorative block that goes between the old molding and new molding. You see them a lot in the corners when the wall isn't square. You could make some smaller ones to hide the joint and you would put several over the new run to make things look it was meant to be that way.


Never even thought about just cutting it the angle the old molding is right now. I may just try a small piece and see if it looks good. Thanks for the advice! Lots of good ideas here.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Wado said:


> If you try to salvage it sometimes it pays off to take a razor knife and score the joint to cut calking or the finish whether it's paint or urethane. Sometimes paint will actually get in the joint and act as an adhesive, if you don't cut it chances are you will pull some wood off either on the trim or the cabinet. Look for nails in the miter joints and a lot of trim guys use 26 gauge staples that are real hard to see. I usually cut first and then try to wiggle the trim and see if it will move then get a thin bar under it and cross your fingers. Patience is the key word.


The razor knife is a good idea, I need to do this 4-5 times, so hopefully it the carpenter who did it before did not nail over excessively.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

If you cut in place, caulk will be your friend!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I would try coping first if possible.


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

x2 with trying to cope it. Will look the best in the long run if done right!


----------

